# Thermometers



## bbrock (Apr 7, 2010)

I am in bad need of a new theremometer. I have a cheap walmart theremometer right now and it is about shot. I am wanting a dual probe one. I have been looking at the Mavericks. Would this be a good one to get or is there another brand that is just as good or better than the Maverick. Thanks for any recommendation or info you all might have..


----------



## hounds51 (Apr 7, 2010)

Maverick ET-73 Can't beat um fer the price


----------



## coacher72 (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree the Maverick ET #73 is a pretty good one. You'll find a lot of people that belong to this forum uses them


----------



## kobornigan (Apr 7, 2010)

With the ET73, can you use the chamber probe as a meat probe too? I want a dual probe model but I want to be able to monitor more than one piece of meat, not the chamber. Any thoughts?


----------



## ronp (Apr 7, 2010)

Maverick ET-7 will do it.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...=maverick+et-7


----------



## kobornigan (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Ron, awesome!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 7, 2010)

I have the Maverick ET 73 I also have a Polder dual probe both are good thermometers but the Polder does not have a remote therefore I recommend the Maverick


----------



## ddave (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, but you may need to order another meat probe.  The smoker probe has a blunt end and would be difficult to push into the meat.  The meat probe has a pointy end.  Other than that, they are interchangeable.

Dave


----------



## seenred (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll chime in with the others in recommending the ET-73.  My 2 cents, its a great product for the money.


----------



## bbrock (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info. I can allways count on the good people here at SMF.


----------

